# Cheap 9mm Single Action.



## arnisandyz (Aug 3, 2006)

I shoot primarily 1911 45ACP but I'm in the market for a non-polymer Single Action 9mm that has close ergonomics to a 1911. I'd like to use it for cheap practice and maybe an IDPA match or 2 in ESP. I've narrowed it down to 3 guns I really like.

1) 1911 in 9mm - obvious choice, same ergos and controls. I think Springfield, Para and Kimber make 9mm 1911 models but there a little more than what I'd like to pay.

2) FN Belgium HiPower - believe this one has the mag disconnect which will be coming off if I get it. Classic Browning design.  Can get it fairly cheap (around $400).

3) CZ75SA - don't know too much about CZs but the SP01 model with a little trigger work, seem to be doing very well in IPSC production division. The standard DA/SA hs been giving Glock competition in IDPA SSP (around $400 as well).

This will be a fun, cheap range/occasional competition gun, I already have other guns that fill my CCW requirements.Which would you chose?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a Cz-75 and I love it.  Damn good trigger and great accuracy.  It fits my mitts better than the Browning P-35's do as well.  When I carry a 9mm, lately I've been reaching for that instead of my Glock 17.  It does weigh more than the Glock of course, but I like the ergonomics better.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 3, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> I have a Cz-75 and I love it.
> Jeff



Sounds like a common reponse among CZ owners! If its as good as everyone says it is it seems like a great value. How do the Ergos compare to a 1911? Had a G17 and shot it pretty good, but after getting the 1911 i was heeling the G17 for the first couple rounds. G17 kinda feels like a 1911 with an arched MSH and long trigger.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 3, 2006)

The ergonomics of the CZ-75 are comparable to the 1911.  A bit thicker of course with the double stack mags.  But roughly the same grip angle.

When I first started shooting Glocks, I had been shooting 1911's for years.  Took me forever to get used to the "luger" grip angle.  Let's just say at times I wish the Glock had a beavertail on it!

I must have been lucky with mine.  Straight out of the box the trigger was comparable to my S&W 686+.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 4, 2006)

As long as you're getting a Belgian or Portuguese Hi Power, then it's a terriffic gun.  I am not too keen on the Argentine ones, though, much less the Eastern Bloc copies.  

My only real complaint about the Portuguese one that I had, was that the hammer sometimes "bit" the webbing of my hand, so I replaced the hammer with a smaller one, and all was well.  

The factory 13 round magazines and the 15 round magazines work flawlessly.  Don't get any of the South African 17 rounders, though.  Too many reliability issues with them.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 10, 2006)

I've kind of decided on the CZ...now I just need to decide on which model. I'm torn between the CZ75B SA (single action only) or the CZ75 SP01 with the CZ85 combat bringing up the rear. They all have  drop-free mags, extended ambi-safetys. The SP01 and SA have swept up grips that improve ergonomics by allowing a higher hold.  The 85 is more lefty friendly and can be used in IDPA SSP decocked or ESP cocked and locked.  The SA is less expensive and arguably a better trigger/or a trigger easier to modify. It can only be used in IDPA ESP division.  The SP01 has been giving the Glocks a run for thier money in IPSC Production but it might not be legal for IDPA competition. Something to do with weight/and or the full length dust cover? However, this would be a great gun for 3 gun competitions that don't score for major power factor (my club sometimes runs a modified scoring system). Its a big heavy gun  that holds 19 rounds. It absorbs the light 9mm recoil really well and is most likey the best shooter out of the 3. Tough decision.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 10, 2006)

One other you might want to consider is that Italian CZ clone.  Something like Tanfalgio.  The name is escaping me at the moment.  They are pretty popular from what I've read on the ISPC circuit over in Europe.  I had always thought they'd be junk till a buddy of mine got one and I had the opportunity to shoot it.  It's a good little shooter and a great price.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks,

You know, I've heard of the Tangfoglios but have never shot one or even seen one. Armscor, Philippines (makers of Rock Isand Armory) has a joint venture going on with them.  I believe they are Italian parts but manufactured in the Philippines. Its the same kind of deal that STI is working out with Armscor. I heard that Armscor will be manufacturing STI's lower end "affordable" line featuring genuine STI parts in a bargain pistol. I have several Armscor 1911s and they are great values.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 10, 2006)

Now that you mention it, I haven't seen any in the gun shops around here in a while.  Which is odd, cause they used to be all over the place.

Jeff


----------

